# **MAJESTIX CAR CLUB PICNIC**



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: we ready


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy: Got the umbrella and tents ready :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Ready for this event!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We will mos def be in the house for this.....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 11 2009, 08:00 AM~13246790
> *
> *



X2 

uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 4 2009, 01:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:wave: Sup gente.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's a few pix from last year of the C.C.'s that represented...


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

OAK CLIFF C.C. WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

A FEW MORE PIX FROM LAST YEAR'S PICNIC...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking forward to this year.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>

Register at: <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT

:thumbsup: Can't Wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*:thumbsup:  CAN'T WAIT, WE'RE READY!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Our picnic is scheduled for Sunday May 24th at Nobuck Park in Dallas at the corner of N.W. Hwy and Buckner Blvd. 

Car Club move-in will begin at 9:00a.m. 

Picnic Ends at 5:00p.m.

Car Club cars will be allowed to park on the grass only if the weather permits all support vehicles and spectators must park in parking lot.

No Glass Containers Allowed - Drinking alcohol will be at your own risk - No Attitudes this is a family event - Security will be provided by: Dallas Police Dept.

If you need more information please contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

>



:0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

It's raining  . On the bright side, looks like all next week heading into our picnic is going to be clear. :cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 16 2009, 11:20 AM~13904719
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Will you be selling Paint Job Raffle tickets at the MajestiX picnic???


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 18 2009, 11:54 AM~13920474
> *Will you be selling Paint Job Raffle tickets at the MajestiX picnic???
> *


You BUTTER believe it... :biggrin: ...Show was cancelled due to the rain so a new date will be picked out so still have a chance to buy tickets and win a paintjob!!!!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

will be there, if you need pricing on chrome, aluminum & stainless polishing...

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yahoo!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

TTT 

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 24 2009, 10:32 AM~13373103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 19 2009, 11:51 AM~13934602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*AWESOME... * :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13934602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First year no rain? The world is going to shit :0 

Hope all goes well.....we will be out there fo sho


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13957003
> *First year no rain?  The world is going to shit  :0
> 
> Hope all goes well.....we will be out there fo sho
> *



2nd year in a row, it didn't rain last year either...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 21 2009, 01:26 PM~13958470
> *2nd year in a row, it didn't rain last year either...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13934602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_:thumbsup: NO MUD :cheesy: THIS IS ALWAYS AN AWESOME PICNIC....CAN'T WAIT! _


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Sunday Move-in time from 9:00a.m. til 12noon

No support vehicles on the grass.

No glass containers.

Will be enforced by DPD.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I plan to be there to take pics like usual.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

T E *X* A S


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: its gonna be a good one like always :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

*ALMOST THERE!!*
:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I hope this rain goes away so we can have a nice day tomorrow... :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT THE TROKA LOADED AND READY TO GO IN THE MORNING HOMIES. SEE YALL THERE. 


ITS GONNA BE A GREAT PICNIC AS USUAL HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

what time is the hop?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Had a good time was packed with alot of people and clean ass rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 24 2009, 07:20 PM~13985471
> *Had a good time was packed with alot of people and clean ass rides  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:

:werd:

x05242009


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Had a great time, great weather, great rides...here are the pics...check them out...
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/maj/maj.htm


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

Nice pics. I had a great time at the picnic also.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

had a good time


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13985753
> *Had a great time, great weather, great rides...here are the pics...check them out...
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/maj/maj.htm
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_AS ALWAYS, WE HAD A GREAT TIME! THANX MAJESTIX C.C. FOR MAKIN' IT HAPPEN  _


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

My familia and I were in D town for the weekend and I made sure we stopped by before coming back to Killeen. Great time...nice cars and good family fun. My kids and wife really enjoyed it especially the hopping contest. Thanks.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good picnic.. nice turnout..

hood hopper on da bumper..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13986813
> *good picnic.. nice turnout..
> 
> hood hopper on da bumper..
> *


pics or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

any videos??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn it was my first time out but it won't be my last had a great time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT 1 piston pumps</span> and without a doubt won first place. The video speaks for itself. See you at the next show! 

Special props go out to my G O D who's got my back!

take care,
Tonio Torres


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

SORRY WE MISSED IT IM SURE IT WAS A GOOD PICNIC IT USAULLY IS EVERY YEAR.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Majestix Picnic May 2009*


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Pics from the picnic.....
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/maj/maj.htm


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13987145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Some video from the hop yesterday.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to give everyone who attended and participated in our 7th annual picnic a Big thanX! 
We hope everyone had a good time and we look forward to a bigger and better event for next year. ThanX!

In alphabetical order:

Bad Boys Hydraulics
Blvd. Aces C.C.
Dallas Lowriders C.C.
D-Town Bombs C.C.
Estilo C.C. 
Garlands Finest C.C.
Infinity C.C.
Intokablez C.C.
Jokerz C.C.
Kingz C.C.
Low 4 Life C.C.
Low-Lows C.C.
Majestics C.C.
Mirage C.C.
New Wave C.C.
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx C.C.
Principales C.C.
Rollerz Only - Corpus Christi :biggrin:
Simply Stunnin C.C.
Smooth-N-Low C.C.
Southside Customs - Houston
Street Life C.C. - Ft. Worth 
Subliminal C.C.
Techniques C.C.
Texas Ranflas C.C.
Torres Empire Hydraulics - Houston
Unlimited C.C.
Veteranos C.C.

United Lowrider Association
United Lowrider Council 

Art By Hamilton 
Carlos Polishing & Plating
DJ Freddie
SKIM (for making the long drive)

And all the solo riderz that made it out.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

size=14]Torres Empire and Southside representing Houston in Dallas[/size].  
  We were equipped with the power of the  AT 1 piston pumps  and without a doubt won first place.  The video speaks for itself.  Thanks Aurelio for the great BBQ, and the support! See you at the next show! 

Special props go out to my G O D who's got my back!
take care,


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 25 2009, 08:44 AM~13989600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 25 2009, 11:44 AM~13989600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TOASTED!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13991831
> *:0  TOASTED!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey homies we dont get any luv we drove 3hrs to be at ya event Juiced C.C. 
Conroe tx, chapter


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@May 25 2009, 09:03 PM~13994580
> *Hey homies we dont get any luv we drove 3hrs to be at ya event Juiced C.C.
> Conroe tx, chapter
> *



pic or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 01:47 PM~13991831
> *:0  TOASTED!
> *



not too many people understand what it's like rollin' 40+ year old ridez for more than 20 miles is like... it's not just a job, it's an aventure! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 25 2009, 10:35 PM~13996457
> *not too many people understand what it's like rollin' 40+ year old ridez for more than 20 miles is like... it's not just a job, it's an aventure! :biggrin:
> *


espescially thru torrential rains with no wipers :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X+May 25 2009, 11:28 PM~13996355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was 5 drops :twak:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 25 2009, 11:54 PM~13996742
> *
> it was 5 drops :twak:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

* Torrential Rains *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo I got pics of the picnic with full video of all the hopp but my computer geek is missing in action. Don't know how long I'm going to have to wait, so just hang tight and we'll post them as soon as we can!
:cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We had fun, this was the first Majestix Event we have attended and will return next year..... Much props for a well orginized event.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+May 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13996457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st 20 miles your cruising to make it, after 30 miles your hoping to make it, after 40 miles your praying you make it... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT WAS THE SHIZZZZZNIT. IT WAS LIKE OMG,MAJESTIX SHOULD DO ANOTHER JUST FOR THE FUGIE..LOL.....J.K BUT AWESOME TURNOUT HOMIES!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS ALSO To

2 members of LOS BAJITOS CC
6 members of GHETTO DREAMS CC


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 26 2009, 09:21 AM~13999033
> *THAT WAS THE SHIZZZZZNIT. IT WAS LIKE OMG,MAJESTIX SHOULD DO ANOTHER JUST FOR THE FUGIE..LOL.....J.K BUT AWESOME TURNOUT HOMIES!
> *



:angry:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+May 26 2009, 07:21 AM~13999033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think MR.Three is talking to you anymore Mr.Ortiz after that volleyball incident! :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 26 2009, 09:30 AM~13999105
> *I don't think MR.Three is talking to you anymore Mr.Ortiz after that volleyball incident!  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: I didnt even know what happend ! Till, 5 min's after it happend ........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 25 2009, 10:54 PM~13996742
> *:cheesy:
> it was 5 drops :twak:
> 
> ...


 :0 it was coming down in sheets in Lewisville guey! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 26 2009, 08:30 AM~13999105
> *I don't think MR.Three is talking to you anymore Mr.Ortiz after that volleyball incident!  :0
> *


pics of the incident for entertainement purposes please.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 09:47 AM~13999237
> *pics of the incident for entertainement purposes please.
> *



:angry:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 26 2009, 09:46 AM~13999228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the drill! :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~13999806
> *You know the drill!  :uh:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 25 2009, 11:54 PM~13996742
> *:cheesy:
> it was 5 drops :twak:
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> pics of the incident for entertainement purposes please.
> [/quote
> 
> Yea pics please,,,,
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 26 2009, 08:53 AM~13998847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Hq_PjRqJdc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Hq_PjRqJdc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hq_PjRqJdc


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

THATS HOW WE DO IT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

dammmmm looks like the blue cutlas took that one!!!!


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@May 26 2009, 03:37 PM~14002882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

JuiceD C.C. Conroe Tx. Chapter


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 26 2009, 06:27 PM~14005814
> *
> *




*i would say the regal and the cutlass are pretty close so why dont we bring a stick to joes and hop on the stick what do u say cityboy214. that way we can see whose really higher.*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VENOM65, fatmexican55, fortworthmex


CALL UR BOYS SINCE THEY ARE NOT ONLINE SO WE CAN SET IT UP


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 08:47 PM~14006850
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: VENOM65, fatmexican55, fortworthmex
> CALL UR BOYS SINCE THEY ARE NOT ONLINE SO WE CAN SET IT UP
> *


 o yea can be arranged but not this weekend due to prior engagements we have planned. but for sure i'll get back at ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14006984
> *o yea  can be arranged  but not this weekend due to prior engagements we have planned. but for sure i'll get back at ya!!! :biggrin:
> *




ORALE


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14006821
> *i would say the regal and the cutlass are pretty close so why dont we bring a stick to joes and hop on the stick what do u say cityboy214. that way we can see whose really higher.
> *




YEA THAT WAS A CLOSE ONE 
X2


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

I was there and the whole time I thought the Cutlass was winning......it was very close.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up puto i seen i got some clases forur ass


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@May 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14007444
> *I was there and the whole time I thought the Cutlass was winning......it was very close.
> *




WELL WE WILL SEE WHEN WE HOP WITH THE STICK UR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BACK DOWN AGAIN. I WILL KEEP U POSTED


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 09:53 PM~14008933
> *was up puto i seen i got some clases forur ass
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VENOM65, elpayaso, spider 53, irving customz1



WHAT THE BIG IC IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14008949
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dont have to catch it u know what i talk about



i believe a high school cheerleader culd of got it better :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14008977
> *dont have to catch it u know what i talk about
> i believe a high school cheerleader culd of got it better :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




DID IT HIT THE BUMPER, AND MY HIGH SCHOOL CHEERLEADER WAS IN OKC HOPPIN THE LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14009004
> *DID IT HIT THE BUMPER, AND MY HIGH SCHOOL CHEERLEADER WAS IN OKC HOPPIN THE LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14008966
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: VENOM65, elpayaso, spider 53, irving customz1
> WHAT THE BIG IC IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you must think this is a game


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14009004
> *DID IT HIT THE BUMPER, AND MY HIGH SCHOOL CHEERLEADER WAS IN OKC HOPPIN THE LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


yeah like 20 minutes after 



you mean ur daddy was at ok puto


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:02 PM~14009086
> *yeah like 20 minutes after
> you mean ur daddy was at ok    puto
> *




NO *****, LIKE I SAID MY CHEERLEADER PUTO.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:04 PM~14009109
> *NO *****, LIKE I SAID MY CHEERLEADER PUTO.
> *


oh youmean your beerleader yeah i was didn t have time for my bitches on the block


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:02 PM~14009086
> *yeah like 20 minutes after
> you mean ur daddy was at ok    puto
> *


AND AGAIN DID IT HIT BUMPER OR NOT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14009127
> *oh youmean your beerleader yeah i was didn t have time for my bitches on the block
> *




I KNOW UR NOT CALLING ME ONE OF UR BITCHES CUZ I AINT NO ONES BITCH.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14009128
> *AND AGAIN DID IT HIT BUMPER OR NOT
> *


oh what can i say after 
20 minutes 
pump seals 
2 prestolites 
cylinder seals bustes
worn out batteries 
almost burnt wires 


i can almost say yes but like once or twice :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14009128
> *AND AGAIN DID IT HIT BUMPER OR NOT
> *


yeah I believe it


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14009169
> *I KNOW UR NOT CALLING ME ONE OF UR BITCHES CUZ I AINT NO ONES BITCH.
> *


damn why so violent are u defending ur bro now or what did u told him hy


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:08 PM~14009186
> *oh what can i say after
> 20 minutes
> pump seals
> ...




IT DONT MATTER WHAT IS BURNT JUST FIX IT SO I CAN DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14009226
> *IT DONT MATTER WHAT IS BURNT JUST FIX IT SO I CAN DO IT AGAIN.
> *


DA FUCK EVER ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14009226
> *IT DONT MATTER WHAT IS BURNT JUST FIX IT SO I CAN DO IT AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14009219
> *damn why so violent are u defending ur bro now or what did u told him hy
> *




OK NOW I KNOW WHO UR TALKING ABOUT. POS TA BIEN ENTONSES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 26 2009, 10:11 PM~14009249
> *DA FUCK EVER ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14009255
> *OK NOW I KNOW WHO UR TALKING ABOUT. POS TA BIEN ENTONSES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dumb ***** dumb :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14009277
> *dumb ***** dumb :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



*DA FUCK EVER*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

alright ill see yall fagets tomorrow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats goin on deltoro hydr. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

cHECKING OUT THE HOP VIDS


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 10:34 PM~14009561
> *cHECKING OUT THE HOP VIDS
> *


Hope u enjoy.I beleave bad boys runs ur products here in the dallas area.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 26 2009, 09:44 PM~14006821
> *i would say the regal and the cutlass are pretty close so why dont we bring a stick to joes and hop on the stick what do u say cityboy214. that way we can see whose really higher.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog+May 25 2009, 07:03 PM~13994580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THIS WEEK END,,,,

As it stands a 5 minute 23 second video shows bumper check,,,

BAD BOYS CUTLASS 17 times 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS REGAL 13 times

On a 3 minutes 41 second video shows bumper check,,,

DALLAS LOWRIDER REGAL 5 times
BAD BOYS CADILLAC 2 times

THE LINCOLN LOCKED UP 7 times
MED. LOCK. 5 times

BAD BOYS FORD RANGER. At or around 48 inches

These are just my videos you are more than happy to dispute them. How ever it is very close these days and it shows how much time and effort you'll are putting into giving us spectators a good show,thanks for all that you'll do for us (Dallas Area)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_These are the pics I took_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Had A Great Time .. Cant Wait For Next Years Picnic


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

OAK CLIFF CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 27 2009, 08:37 AM~14012597
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THIS WEEK END,,,,
> 
> As it stands a 5 minute 23 second video shows bumper check,,,
> ...


thats sum detail work :thumbsup:


----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)

Majestix Here Some Of My Work I've Done On Your Car Club... Tell What You Think..


----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)




----------

